# The fish won’t stand a chance now



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

In the spirit of Walter Matthau, I made the mother of all ice rods... The Green Hornet! 

The Green Hornet has caught more fish than you’ve lied about Gustafson!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Love that movie


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice job on the rod and I watch that movie every time I see it's on.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

looks great! Hope you catch them all!


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

That movie is what got me interested in ice fishing!!!!

The green hornet strikes again!!!!!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Remember only keep what you want to eat that rod is DEADLY Ive seen fish jump out of a hole at mere word of one on the ice LOL nice job on rod


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the rod very much. get ready to go catch a bunch more fish. winter is just around the corner.
sherman


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

floater99 said:


> Remember only keep what you want to eat that rod is DEADLY Ive seen fish jump out of a hole at mere word of one on the ice LOL nice job on rod


I’ll be looking out for catfish hunter lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep... You're gonna need a bigger bucket


----------

